# Thermomanometer



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.lfspareparts724.com/en/product/filterholder_with_thermomanometer--1165500

Think this would be responsive enough to be useful?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm guessing it could be unscrewed and transferred to any portafilter with a thread mounted spout? Depends if it would fit underneath though?


----------

